# HOBBITON | New Zealand



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 4*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*¿Mt Taranaki, New Zealand the lone mountain the hobbit?*


Mount Taranaki by �� jgraham, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

gabo79 said:


> *¿Mt Taranaki, New Zealand the lone mountain the hobbit?*


Gr8 find, thanks for that, Mt Taranaki was also used for the backdrop in "The Last Samurai".


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 5*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 6*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful place


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

italiano_pellicano said:


> beautiful place


Yeah, I love it


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 7*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 8*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 10*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 11*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 12*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 13*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful and lovely photos. :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the beautiful and lovely photos. :cheers:


You are most welcome, thanks for the comment :hug:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 14*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 15*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

*HOBBITON | 22 DECEMBER 2012 | PART 16*


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*THE END*​


----------

